# Check Switch



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

When setting up my 211k in the RV using a single legacy LNB on a Winegard Crank Up Dish the instruction from Winegard is to let the 211k runa Check Switch with the coax from the dish disconnected to 'clear the switch settings'.

This takes 16 minutes to go through all 38 steps! 

Is there any way to just zap the stored settings to the cleared state that would take less than 16 looong minutes?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

When the receiver sees the LNB, especially with the new dishes, it will run through, normally, 4 steps. With the coax not connected to the receiver from the dish, it will run through all 38 steps because it is not finding what it should. In answer to your question, without the coax connected to the receiver, the time needed to complete the check switch can not be sped up. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



Al Fischer said:


> When setting up my 211k in the RV using a single legacy LNB on a Winegard Crank Up Dish the instruction from Winegard is to let the 211k runa Check Switch with the coax from the dish disconnected to 'clear the switch settings'.
> 
> This takes 16 minutes to go through all 38 steps!
> 
> Is there any way to just zap the stored settings to the cleared state that would take less than 16 looong minutes?


----------



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

OK. Maybe not to speed up the 38 stems but is there a better way to take a rcvr from home set up for a 3 LNB dish and connect and use it on a single LNB?

The procedure of doing it with the coax only results in clearing the matrix. I would expect ther might be a 'magic key' sequence that would do the same thing!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Clearing the matrix can be useful for troubleshooting. Unless you're having problems, you should be able to connect directly to the other LNB/switch setup and run the check switch.


----------



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks! I'll give that a try this afternoon. Figured that being new to this I would try the 'approved' Wonegard method first. Eliminating the 16 minutes to just clear the matrix is all I need.

One check switch withe the single LNB would be a big improvement.

When I get this down pat I will probably put together a 'HowTo'. It's needed!


----------

